#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  20-05-2016 - Практика Нюнгнэ в традиции Джонанг

## ТукЧен

Друзья, мы рады пригласить всех желающих очистить карму и накопить благие заслуги на ретрит по практике Нюнгнэ в традиции Джонанг, который пройдет в московском дхарма-центре "Джонангпа".

*РАСПИСАНИЕ*
*ПЯТНИЦА* - 20 МАЯ
19:45 - Лунг на практику Нюнгнэ и вход в ретрит.

*СУББОТА* - 21 МАЯ - 15 лунный день
06:00 - 22:00 - Ретрит по практике Нюнгнэ.

*ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕ* - 22 МАЯ
05:00 - Завершение ретрита по практике Нюнгнэ.

*ПРОГРАММА*
6:00 - 9:00 - 1 сессия
12:00 - 15:00 - 2 сессия
17:00 - 20:00 - 3 сессия
Возможны корректировки.

*Садхана включает в себя:*
- простирания;
- начитывание мантр;
- визуализацию.

*ПРАВИЛА*
- Соблюдается полный пост (не есть, не пить);
- Всю субботу соблюдается полное молчание;
- Соблюдение 8 Махаянских обетов;
- От начала до завершения ретрита практикующие остаются в центре, включая ночлег;
- Покидать раньше или присоединиться позже - нельзя.
Спальные принадлежности и сменную одежду берите с собой.
С благословения Ламы ла ретрит проводит Дмитрий Зуев, ученик Ламы.

*СТОИМОСТЬ* 
Рекомендуемое подношение за весь ретрит - 500 рублей.

*РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ НА РЕТРИТ*
http://jonangpa.ru/n/reg/20-22may16msk

*О ПРАКТИКЕ*
15 лунный день месяца Сага Дава - день усмирения Мары и окончательного ухода Будды Шакьямуни в Нирвану, поэтому ретрит Нюнгнэ многократно благоприятен.
В тексте «Великая польза от практики Нюнгнэ» говорится:
О сыновья и дочери благородной семьи, если вы выполните Нюнгнэ всего один раз, то очистите неблагие накопления сорока тысяч кальп (эпох) и либо родитесь высшими среди людей, либо обретете рождение в мире богов. Духовные достижения тех, кто выполнил восемь практик Нюнгнэ подряд, будут подобны уровню вступившего в поток, и они смогут родиться в чистой земле Будды Амитабхи. Если практикующий выполнит Нюнгнэ двадцать пять раз, то очистит неблагие накопления восьмидесяти тысяч кальп, а духовные свершения его будут сравнимы с уровнем возвращающегося лишь однажды. Если кто-то выполнит практику Нюнгнэ пятьдесят раз, то достигнет пути невозвращения и очистит неблагие накопления восьмиста тысяч кальп. Выполнить практику Нюнгнэ 108 раз — все равно что достичь состояния архата; очищаются неблагие накопления ста миллионов кальп, и практикующий точно родится в чистой земле Великого Блаженства в присутствии Будды Амитаюса (Будды Долгой Жизни).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.05.2016)

----------

